# Beam deflectors help needed



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 2014 hymer b544 and am leaving for france in the morning. I have some beam deflectors from halfords and cannot work out where to place them.

My lights are the teardrop shape. Quick help needed. 

I don't want to be taking the lights to bits to alter.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

To fix mine I put the lights on in the dark and then found the best place to stick the deflectors which stopped the light shining to the left.
Steve


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought Hymer headlights have a lever on the back of the headlight you simply flick and it changed the beam for Europe use?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

They do,but on some models they are difficult to😪
Steve


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dead easy
Just remove the large plastic cap behind the lamp. 
Then feel inside tube at 9 or 3 o'clock then move the one youcan reach up or down about 1/2 inch. 
There is a posting on here with pictures of how to do it. 
I have it in my book marks but can't remember how to get my book marks.

Found it
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125921.html


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

not hijacking this thread but am thinking of taking my Spanish van to uk, its a euro 5 2012 ford base will it have leavers to change sides of the head lamps ??


----------

